# PURE Red Mtl



## BurnerRSA (28/11/20)

Morning Everyone.

I'm trying some concoctions experimenting with Pineapple, Litchi/Lychee, Dragon-fruit & Ice... I love EE PURE Red MTL but for my own taste I personally like a bit more prominent Juicy Pineapple taste. I am at version 14 of my 10ml test batches and I feel I am almost there for what I want. I am however missing that sharper taste that is in Pure Red.

I am not trying to clone PURE Red. I know we don't do that with local e-juices but I am trying to make a juice for my own preference based on it. I have tried raising and lowering the the various ingredients and i have also tried multiple Pineapples, lychee's & Dragon-fruits from the flavoring companies but still that sharp taste coupled with the Ice evades me. I have the Pineapple and other flavorings dialed in for what I like. I'm thinking that there is something else in PURE Red besides the obvious 3 main profiles that I'm missing, like maybe Green Apple or something. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. My latest iteration as follow:

Golden Pineapple (CAP) @ 1%
Koolada (TFA) @ 0.50%
Passion Fruit (FA) @ 0.50%
Super Sweet (CAP) @ 0.50%
Sweet Lychee (CAP) @ 1%

12mg Freebase Nic
VG/PG @ 60/40
Steep between Tests @ 3 Days

Hardware: AEGIS Solo Mod with Ammit MTL RTA & AEGIS Solo Mod with Hellvape MD MTL RTA. Cotton Bacon Wicks with 3mm 28g Clapton Coils @ 0.8 ohms and 17-23 Watts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kiai (28/11/20)

I am a noob mixer and struggle to taste lots of flavours so cannot advise there. Looking at your percentages it just look very low. You are only at 3,5%. Should you not increase the percentages rather then adding something else?

Good luck. I hope you get it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeislB (28/11/20)

Get yourself CBE double pineapple, it's amazing! It's the same as Flavour World Malaysian pineapple.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (28/11/20)

BurnerRSA said:


> Morning Everyone.
> 
> I'm trying some concoctions experimenting with Pineapple, Litchi/Lychee, Dragon-fruit & Ice... I love EE PURE Red MTL but for my own taste I personally like a bit more prominent Juicy Pineapple taste. I am at version 14 of my 10ml test batches and I feel I am almost there for what I want. I am however missing that sharper taste that is in Pure Red.
> 
> ...


Only thing that comes to mind would be to add a touch of Cactus (Inw?). Use a very low % as all your other levels are already low and cts is just an enhancer.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GSM500 (28/11/20)

I'm not one that vapes fruits but I am an avid DIYer. So while researching some flavours a while back, I saw a post saying adding a bit of TFA Quince can enhance a juice with some tangyness. I can't speak from experience as I have not tried it..... Just something I saw on some or other forum.

Hope it helps

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BurnerRSA (28/11/20)

Raindance said:


> Only thing that comes to mind would be to add a touch of Cactus (Inw?). Use a very low % as all your other levels are already low and cts is just an enhancer.



Thanks... Didn't think of that. Will definitely give it a go.. I have it the stash...


----------



## BurnerRSA (28/11/20)

LeislB said:


> Get yourself CBE double pineapple, it's amazing! It's the same as Flavour World Malaysian pineapple.



Will do...


----------



## BurnerRSA (28/11/20)

Kiai said:


> I am a noob mixer and struggle to taste lots of flavours so cannot advise there. Looking at your percentages it just look very low. You are only at 3,5%. Should you not increase the percentages rather then adding something else?
> 
> Good luck. I hope you get it



I actually went up in one of my iterations to almost 9% but it tasted just more sweet without the extra flavour so I dropped it back down. Even left the Super Sweet out of one because the Sweet Lychee makes it really sweet on higher percentages.


----------

